# employee may quit..what would you do



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

Hired my 1st employee a few months ago (part time)
he is just a laborer...i pay him $15

he is trying to start up his own website company and was happy to work part time for me so he could use the extra free time to do his own work...

my work has been up/down a lot....some weeks 18 hours, others 30+

over all he has been a great employee.....he needed pretty much no training, shows up early...cleans up after me and follows instructions...he makes mistakes, but nothing too bad...just normal stuff you would expect

today he says he got an offer for $22 an hour full time.....were in WI and this job is in IL, so he will lose 2-3 hours a day just driving...suddenly full time looks good to him for some reason....i tried all day to remind him about all the plus's he has working for me and that the job w/ me is long term, while the other(new) job may not be

for unskilled labor i cant match $22.....i thought $15 was high paying for it

my question for all of you!....would you offer to raise his wage to $17 to try to hold onto him.....its painful to pay someone to sweep and drill holes $17 an hour, but if i have to hire someone new they will require training (where as he didnt...he knew it all...he had experience being a plumbers helper before)

im torn....he still hasnt decided yet.....not looking forward to spending 2 months to train someone new and all the lost time and $$ that goes into it

hard to find someone will skills/experience and expect them to work part time


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

When I hire a hand, I figure I owe him 40 hours a week. 

15 an hour sucks for PT work. JMPO


----------



## JakethePainter (May 23, 2014)

Where the hell is he working in illinois to make 50k a year as a broom pusher?

I'd say let him go. If he's thinking about leaving now he's going to leave. Even if you convince him to stay its only a matter of time until he decides to move on. You might as well just get on with training the new guy and save yourself the extra $2 per hour.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dismiss him. His mind is on "bigger and better" things. You will never have his full attention anymore at work if he has talent in another field.

BTDT.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree with the above. Get another hand.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's the problem with "good" help. They can't stay as help for very long. I had a hell of a time finding a new laborer this winter. It was all either guys who just didn't want to work or guys who were going to want to be a carpenter by summer. I didn't need a carpenter, I needed a laborer.

I'm sure you can find someone and the headaches of training will be made up for by not having to worry all the time if they were going to be looking for a better job.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

my issue with him is he wanted to work part time....now suddenly he wants full time.......my work load worked perfect for him for 2 months....now it doesnt

thanks everyone for the feedback.......i found a good guy once...maybe theres another one out there


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Tell him he will have to pay his state income tax to Illinois.
And he would be helping fund the corruption.:laughing:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

$22/hr for labor?
You on the commercial side?
You have to be a Lead carpenter to command that kind of salary in my neck of the woods. (...on the residential side).

...let him go.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

JakethePainter said:


> Where the hell is he working in illinois to make 50k a year as a broom pusher?.


some building thats demo'd and being converted into condo's

i told him ' what will happen when that project is done?'.....he doesnt know...

i guess if he were happy with me he wouldnt be still looking for another job...so if this new job doesnt work out he will just leave me the next time a better job comes around.........why is he looking? obviously $15 for unskilled labor isnt enough....to me its on the high end...i pay it to keep my employee happy

im going to let it go and not talk with him about things anymore....ill tell him tomorrow that id appreciate a 2 week notice when he decides and let it go at that.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

huggytree said:


> thanks everyone for the feedback.......i found a good guy once...maybe theres another one out there


If you happen to find a batch of them, let us all know so we can fight over them. They're hired.
So sad that people find work troublesome these days.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Hire another employee. Award hours to the one who performs. Its motivational and you can make a smoother transition to the new hire. Or, the first one will get motivated.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

huggytree said:


> my question for all of you!....would you offer to raise his wage to $17 to try to hold onto him.....


No. I'd let him go for the following reasons:

1. Before he comes back to ask for his old job, he will be getting skills and experience at someone else's expense. 

2. If I couldn't afford to pay him what he's worth and/or provide him with a full schedule, there's no way that I can expect him to stay. 

3. He was going to leave anyway. When people like their job but hate the pay, they complain about the pay but they don't quit. When people talk about leaving, it's because they don't like their job.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Are you kidding? I have a laborer making 19 an hour, and worth every penny. This guy is worth more to me then my carpenters. He's a very happy worker due to his pay. Happy workers make loyal workers. I can put up with a lot but I can't keep an unloyal worker. Nice thing is he's a footing digger (my head digger in charge) he has my tools rolled out and ready to go he has them rolled up at the end of the day. Carpenters won't do anything you ask, (for very long) laborers will.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Are you kidding? I have a laborer making 19 an hour, and worth every penny. This guy is worth more to me then my carpenters. He's a very happy worker due to his pay. Happy workers make loyal workers. I can put up with a lot but I can't keep an unloyal worker. Nice thing is he's a footing digger (my head digger in charge) he has my tools rolled out and ready to go he has them rolled up at the end of the day. Carpenters won't do anything you ask, (for very long) laborers will.


 you are absolutely correct.
when we were doing asphalt shingles I often had laborers who were earning more than the installers.
we were typically doing 12/12 tearoffs and the laborer---with a helper would clean up ALL of the tear-off, pre-cut felt and ice gaurd and keep 4-5 hand nailers stocked with shingles. In effect tghe laborer was running the job and keeping every one moving forward. the installers only wanted to tap TAP, Tap TAP , Tap TAP hand nail. If they ran out odf shingles they would stop working untill one bundle was brought to them--- good laborer had one dropped at their hip just as they finished the last one---X 3-4 other installers
stephen


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

my suggestion is that you hire a youngster who wants to learn to be a plumber-and start him at $13-$14/hour----and keep him busy 35 hours a week at least.

If you don't have production work for him to do--- then he should be washing your truck,sorting your tools, cutting your grass---- or you should be training him for an up coming task---- but it is all on YOU to keep him busy.

Realistically- what sort of person is going to just tread water and leave their life on hold in order to work for you at $15/hour---waiting by the phone for whenever you decide you need/want him ???--- what kind of life is THAT? working a few hours/week as casual labor.

start him cheap--- give him scheduled raises tied to him achieving ever increasing skill levels---- in short start him on a career.

If all you want is a $15 /hour labor---- for a few hours a week---- then you have to accept they are going to move on eventually when they decide to stop being boys and decide to start being men with responsibilities.
Stephen


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

We've got to be careful quoting labor rates across such a wide demographic. I would guess that a 19/hr laborer in California is the equivilant of about a 13/14/hr laborer in Indiana. I know lots of guys around here that have been working for someone else doing their trade for years and are still under 15/hr. Its whatever the market dictates. Granted...that is why I am now self employed. And generally make more in a day than I used to make in a week.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Are you kidding? I have a laborer making 19 an hour, and worth every penny. This guy is worth more to me then my carpenters. He's a very happy worker due to his pay. Happy workers make loyal workers. I can put up with a lot but I can't keep an unloyal worker. Nice thing is he's a footing digger (my head digger in charge) he has my tools rolled out and ready to go he has them rolled up at the end of the day.* Carpenters won't do anything you ask, (for very long) laborers will.*


And how!! (not just carpenters)


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Cali- hit that nail on the head (no pun intended). Huggy, it seems as though this guy is looking for a job, not a career. I have come to the conclusion that the candidate is someone who is looking for a career. That means we have to offer them something more than a pay check.

That also, means the person doing the work is thinking about the companies best interest as well.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> We've got to be careful quoting labor rates across such a wide demographic. I would guess that a 19/hr laborer in California is the equivilant of about a 13/14/hr laborer in Indiana. I know lots of guys around here that have been working for someone else doing their trade for years and are still under 15/hr. Its whatever the market dictates. Granted...that is why I am now self employed. And generally make more in a day than I used to make in a week.


Absolutely right.

The entire situation doesn't make sense, why would someone NOT want to work fulltime, then WANT to work fulltime and commute 3 hours everyday?


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Absolutely right.
> 
> The entire situation doesn't make sense, why would someone NOT want to work fulltime, then WANT to work fulltime and commute 3 hours everyday?



7 dollars an hour is significant money to a lot of people.....Enough for them to make life changing decisions. 

30 hours at 15 an hour = $450

40 hours at 22 an hour = $880

The commute from Wisconsin to Chicago is not out of the norm for lots of people.


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

dayum....id shut my doors and go back to being an employee for $22/[email protected]+ hrs and all my fuel paid.....for $25 id keep dragging my trailer.....lol


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

offer a little more if he wants to stay.

If you want him to stay, and have the work for both of you. Keep him

Let him know what you expect from a full time guy.


----------



## sailfish27 (Jan 25, 2014)

huggytree said:


> Hired my 1st employee a few months ago (part time)
> he is just a laborer...i pay him $15
> 
> he is trying to start up his own website company and was happy to work part time for me so he could use the extra free time to do his own work...
> ...


Wait a second, you bill out at over 100 and hour right? and you can't figure out how to make it worthwhile paying a guy 20?basically on call when you need him, that doesn't make sense to me. 

I know guys who get paid a heck of a lot more than 20 to just be available if the phone rings while their at home watching TV. My point is, I think it's worth paying a premium for someone you can call on whenever you need him. Someone that doesn't need 40 a week. 

You can teach him more than just sweeping, but you can't teach someone to be on time and responsible. JMHO


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Pay him a min. of 32. hours a week if he stays.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

This 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/employees-leaving-looking-raise-better-offers-coming-back-149759/


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Construction is a pretty typical revolving door, not too many guys stay with one company forever, I've had guys come and quit within a day, on average I would say most stay 18-20 months and move on, and some haven't left.

2 weeks ago we had two guys meet me at 6:30 in the morning just to quit. Now this week one of them was back trying to get his job back...apparently the grass wasn't greener on the other side. 

Here's his text

Hey Chris I know I don't deserve it . But I would like my old job back I thought it was doing right by my family but I was wrong . My wife has given her notice at work so when ***XX is done school they're coming down. I didn't know what else to do. If not I totally understand thanks again.

We are not re-hiring him, based on how he left

Quit without notice because a new job was paying more...he discovered it did not work out that well for him


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> Hire another employee. Award hours to the one who performs. Its motivational and you can make a smoother transition to the new hire. Or, the first one will get motivated.


Doesn't sound like he had enough work for one helper.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Are you kidding? I have a laborer making 19 an hour, and worth every penny. This guy is worth more to me then my carpenters. He's a very happy worker due to his pay. Happy workers make loyal workers. I can put up with a lot but I can't keep an unloyal worker. Nice thing is he's a footing digger (my head digger in charge) he has my tools rolled out and ready to go he has them rolled up at the end of the day. Carpenters won't do anything you ask, (for very long) laborers will.


I agree! To me a GOOD ground guy is worth every bit as much as an installer if not more.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I agree! To me a GOOD ground guy is worth every bit as much as an installer if not more.


how I know this is, if my carpenter is a no show be it sick or whatever, it's not as impacting on the day then when my laborer is a no show, which is rare. but things come up. when I say no show I'm meaning they call our give me a heads up.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> morning just to quit. Now this week one of them was back trying to get his job back...apparently the grass wasn't greener on the other side.


Shucks.. if I quit like that I certainly wouldn't send you a text message to get my job back. I would man-up and be at your door at 6:30 AM.


----------



## Hardscaper (Jun 11, 2014)

*Labor Rates*

Ha I'm loving this talk about rates. We're in the middle of an oil boom here. McDonalds is paying 15 bucks an hour. My laborer makes 22 an hour and my tradesmen are making 28

But none are talking about quitting. They getting 60 to 72 hours a week. They're too tired to look for another job.:clap:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

tedanderson said:


> Shucks.. if I quit like that I certainly wouldn't send you a text message to get my job back. I would man-up and be at your door at 6:30 AM.


He showed up 4 hours before the text to offer an explanation...I told him one wasn't necessary, he made is bed, he can lay in it. 

I don't re-hire when a guy quits unless I feel it's a valid reason...family, sickness, reasonable things


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

This kid should be concerned with the fact that they are overpaying for a non skill job, and have to go 200 miles away to find someone that wants the work.

There is no way I would consider hiring someone that was planning on commuting that far. The late arrivals, BS stories and no shows are inevitable, when you are traveling that far.

Unless the GC is a relative or a friend, there seems to be some desperation. He might be getting set up for a screwing.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> He showed up 4 hours before the text to offer an explanation...


Oh.. in that case I had the guy all wrong. He did his due diligence. But nevertheless he proved himself to be unworthy of the job. I hope he uses this as a learning experience because I really believe that if you gave the guy his job back, he would quit on you again in the same manner under worst circumstances.


----------

